# Do or have you openly masturbated to orgasm in front of your spouse



## GPC2012

please see the poll and thank you for being understanding of this newbie here


----------



## Sixlet

I'll do it if it's one of those weird times where it's taking me longer than normal for whatever reason. He'll still use his fingers inside but I'll handle clitoral stimulation. wow that sounds so clinical LOL

Other than that there's no point. Orgasms from him feel infinitely better(more intense) than ones I can give myself.


----------



## GPC2012

I guess that's kind of a fantasy of mine to watch my loving wife do it.


----------



## Sixlet

GPC2012 said:


> I guess that's kind of a fantasy of mine to watch my loving wife do it.


I get it. I like to watch my husband touch himself. I don't know why it's sexy but it is. Nothing shameful or weird about it.


----------



## Yeswecan

I did once but my W stopped me. She said she wanted to take care of the fun. My W has for me. However, I let her go to completion.


----------



## Keke24

Yes! Not many other options when things are long distance for a while. Probably done it for each other almost as many times as we've had sex.


----------



## Randy2

Yes, a lot of stroking here and there throughout lovemaking. Usually only to orgasm if PIV is not an option for some reason...it's a quickie... she's sore from me going on too long.... I just need release and she's not into it. My wife is reluctant to masturbate in front of me, but orgasms dependably from oral with some nipple play.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Never done it.. we'd both rather touch each other... 

Never even thought about this till I read postings here, how some do this...so I asked him one day if he'd like that sort of thing...not touching himself.. no... but watching me.. he said that would be a turn on... I guess that's normal.. Though he knows I'd far rather have his hands on me.... I doubt we'll ever go here, just like I'd rather have my hands on him too...just something about mutually sharing when it comes to sex..


----------



## Andy1001

No I wouldn't be interested in that at all.I prefer my partner to be fully involved rather than an interested bystander.


----------



## CharlieParker

Post menopause our drives are no longer so nicely matched. One way we cope is "I say when, she says what", and occasionally that what is I take care of myself while she merely provides the eye candy and a place to finish off on. It's better than angrily beating off in the shower as it does provide a emotional connection, plus often it leads to her taking a "more active role".


----------



## MrsHolland

It is one of the hottest things in life. We both do it on the odd occasion, I swear it is the thing that most turns me on when I am playing back some mind movies.


----------



## Snowflakes

Men love to watch their partners do such a thing but women tend to find it embarrassing most of the time


----------



## joannacroc

Snowflakes said:


> Men love to watch their partners do such a thing but women tend to find it embarrassing most of the time


Um (raises hand) no we don't. LOL. Extremely hot. I love watching my boyfriend touch himself.


----------



## GPC2012

Snowflakes said:


> Men love to watch their partners do such a thing but women tend to find it embarrassing most of the time


That's how my wife is. She has confided in me that she has at times like when I was in the hospital. I had been bitten by a brown recluse and spent two days in the hospital. when she came to visit she held her finger to her lips as she entered the room, came to me kissed me ran her fingers under my nose then into my mouth. I instantly knew what had happened. Good thing the nurse had already finished my vitals that morning or I'd have had a raised heartbeat. lol


----------



## heartbroken50

Yes... both of us have enjoyed watching each other in the past... sometimes it would be a game to see who would pounce first.

When health issues hit H it became a regular staple of our sex life as he did not always have energy or ability for PIV. I found it very erotic on both sides and once I got over initial shyness of performing it was actually very empowering. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primrose

We do not do it often, as we both end up wanting to help the other, but it has happened several times. It's more so when he is working out of town and we FaceTime. I also do it when in certain positions as I tend to require clitoral stimulation to reach O during intercourse and there are some positions where I have much easier access than he does.


----------



## Luvher4life

Masturbating in front of each other is something my wife and I do regularly, but never to completion. It's a part of foreplay to us. I absolutely LOVE seeing my wife do it. I think it is sooooo hot! I would absolutely love to see her do it to completion, and then clean up every drop of her dew orally. Dang! Now I'm horny...


----------



## *Deidre*

I have with my fiance, but he has never in front of me. He thinks it's sexy to watch me.


----------



## Luvher4life

*Deidre* said:


> I have with my fiance, but he has never in front of me. He thinks it's sexy to watch me.


It is VERY SEXY! Especially if you really get INTO IT!


----------



## *Deidre*

Luvher4life said:


> It is VERY SEXY! Especially if you really get INTO IT!


Yes, it is! We love it. It's not the norm, but sometimes....


----------



## TX-SC

My wife never has, but I have in front of her. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## GPC2012

Wifey and I would also prefer each others hands on. but I would just love to get the up close and personal view of it. Maybe one day. I don't push or pressure wifey about it, that would be fair and our relationship just doesn't go down that road.


----------



## GPC2012

Wifey likes for me to shave her because my point of view is much better than hers. That may have been what got this whole fantasy of mine going when she is feeling around and help me by holding herself at a certain angle or something I swear I've almost gone off just looking.


----------



## genabee

One of the things I love about my husband is that he initially encouraged me to masturbate when I was having difficulty reaching orgasm. He made me feel so comfortable about it. He does it in front of me, too. It is a fairly regular part of our love making.


----------

